

Tesla Handles Better than a Corvette Z06 - danielodio
http://danielodio.com/uid/52145

======
bradleyland
The author has no idea what he's talking about. He makes several claims of
fact for which he offers zero evidence in support, then goes on to specify
constraints that favor his viewpoint. To paraphrase: "The Tesla handles better
than a Corvette Z06, and by handles better, I mean I prefer it."

I get that the author likes the Tesla, and the Tesla is a _fantastic_
automobile, but by every objective performance criteria, a Z06 Corvette eats
its lunch. It's a silly comparison that needn't be made.

    
    
        | Metric    | Model S      | Corvette Z06 | Delta        |
        | ------    | -------      | ------------ | -----        |
        | 0-60      | 4.3s         | 3.6s         | -0.7s        |
        | 1/4 mile* | 12.6 @ 108.3 | 11.9 @ 123.5 | -0.7 @ +15.2 |
        | Slalom    | 66.8 mph     | 74.1 mph     | +7.3 mph     |
        | Skid pad  | 0.86g        | 1.06g        | +0.2g        |
    

* 1/4 mile measurements in seconds @ mph format

Sources:

Tesla S - [http://www.edmunds.com/tesla/model-s/2012/road-test-
specs1.h...](http://www.edmunds.com/tesla/model-s/2012/road-test-specs1.html)

Corvette Z06 - [http://www.roadandtrack.com/cm/roadandtrack/data/RT_To-
the-P...](http://www.roadandtrack.com/cm/roadandtrack/data/RT_To-the-Power-
of-12_data.pdf)

A far better comparison is the BMW 5-series hot rod, the M5. The M5's MSRP
starts at $90,200. The Tesla Model S Performance MSRP starts at $87,400. Both
are sedans, and both are best-of-breed in the performance category

    
    
        | Metric    | Model S      | BMW M5†      | Delta        |
        | ------    | -------      | ------------ | -----        |
        | 0-60      | 4.3s         | 3.6s         | -0.7s        |
        | 1/4 mile* | 12.6 @ 108.3 | 11.9 @ 119.7 | -0.7 @ +11.4 |
        | Slalom    | 66.8 mph     | 71.0 mph     | +4.2 mph     |
        | Skid pad  | 0.86g        | 0.95g        | +0.09g       |
    

* 1/4 mile measurements in seconds @ mph format

† M5 equipped with MDCT transmission

Sources:

Tesla - Same as above.

BMW M5 -
[http://www.roadandtrack.com/cm/roadandtrack/data/9bccd94b2e8...](http://www.roadandtrack.com/cm/roadandtrack/data/9bccd94b2e804299000526ed5127b74b.pdf)

By any objective measure, the Z06 and the BMW M5 beat the Model S. The Model S
comes closer in performance to the M5, but it still loses pretty badly in all
categories:

0-60: A difference of 0.7s in the race to 0-60 is around 2-3 car lengths, so a
pretty substantial difference.

1/4 mile: In the quarter mile, we see that the elapsed time is similar to the
delta in the 0-60 race, but the big difference is in the trap speed (the speed
at the end of the quarter mile). The turbocharged V8 in the M5 has more power
at higher speeds.

Slalom: A difference of 4.2 mph in the slalom is huge. To give some sense of
perspective, a Volkswagen GTI makes it through the slalom at around 65 mph,
about 2 mph shy of the Model S. The Model S loses ground to the M5 here
because of its weight. The Model S weighed in at 4,770 lbs, where the M5 is
4,525 lbs.

Skid pad: Using the GTI as our point of reference again, it pulls a 0.90g
around the skid pad in a Road & Track test. The Model S is again hindered by
its weight, but there is probably a tire factor as well. Tires can have a
significant effect on efficiency, and I'd imagine that the Model S optimizes
for range, rather than skid pad grip.

So, the author likes the Model S. For every day driving, the Model S is far
more car than anyone needs. However, that doesn't mean it handles better than
a Z06. Saying so is either ignorance, or intellectual dishonesty.

~~~
MetaCosm
I think you should cut/paste this to his blog as well -- so people not getting
there via HN get the news.

------
ignostic
I fail to see how the author is a credible expert on the matter of high-
performance vehicles and their handling.

~~~
gaussianblur
I agree, and I feel the author uses "handling" in a nonconventional manner. I
typically see it used to refer to cornering, steering feedback, and overall
nimbleness. He seems to equate it to controlling acceleration in a straight-
line.

Also, the majority of supercars also come with "push the pedal and forget"
multi-clutch transmissions, that make the pedal experience similar to the
Tesla.

The post boils down to someone thinking the Tesla is a really cool car, which
I agree with.

------
nicholassmith
Interestingly the Z06 has a 50/50 weight distribution, whereas the Tesla has a
higher weight distribution at the rear. Both are rear wheel drive, so if
people are finding that the Tesla handles better it may just be down to the
slight WD difference.

Or, they could be pretty damn close.

~~~
tdicola
Or it could be confirmation bias--if you just bought a Tesla you probably want
to feel good about your decision.

------
Yaggo
"I also suspect that the power from an ICE is pulsating as the cylinders fire
which cause the tires to have a tendency to lose traction."

Anyone knows whether that is true? ICE uses a flywheel, cannot it fully smooth
the action?

~~~
lutusp
It's not true. For a modern eight-cylinder internal combustion engine with a
flywheel and a balanced, counterweighted crankshaft, there's no significant
pulsation present in the output power train. If there were, it would quickly
destroy the transmission and rear differential.

There are a number of excellent reasons to suppress any significant pulsation
in the power from an ICE, and the flywheel is the primary way to accomplish
this.

------
nsomething
Isn't it the torque curve that's smooth for electric motors and not power?

